

Coingate: looking for mentor and finances - golubevpavel
http://coingate.io
Hey. This is what we&#x27;ve managed to built in 2 months:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coingate.io&#x2F;<p>It&#x27;s integrated with Coinbase.com and european payment system OkPay. It basically allows two things: accept Bitcoin payments on web-site or over API or to buy&#x2F;sell Bitcoins and keep it on our wallet. It is very similar to Coinbase, except for the audience, which is european primarily. There are two developers in a team, CEO and me, being a sponsor. We&#x27;ve been working on it for 2 months. Monthly budget is $6000. We need a serious partner here, who could mentor us, help financially and plan milestones and overall strategy. We set up an account with OkPay as an offshore company and end up with .io domain to avoid potential legal difficulties. Let me know what you think about it.
======
golubevpavel
Hey. This is what we've managed to build in 2 months.

It's integrated with Coinbase.com and european payment system OkPay. It
basically allows two things: accept Bitcoin payments on web-site or over API
or to buy/sell Bitcoins and keep it on our wallet. It is very similar to
Coinbase, except for the audience, which is european primarily.There are two
developers in a team, ceo and me, being a sponsor. We've been working on it
for 2 months. Monthly budget is $6000.We need a serious partner here, who
could mentor us, help financially and plan milestones and overall strategy. We
set up an account with OkPay as an offshore company and end up with .io domain
to avoid potential legal difficulties.

Let me know what you think about it.

~~~
intelliot
What potential legal difficulties does the .io domain allow you to avoid?

